# Error on Medical Test Refferal Letter : Need Advise



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear All need help on below situation

1) I do not have a CO yet
2)I called the panel hospital to get an appointment
3) They asked for the referral letter to be carried with the HAP ID
4)I Completed the declaration/ medical history under organize your medical test link and it gave me an option to get the referral letter
5) When I saw the letter generated it had wrong gender ( female < instead of male> ) for myself where as it is fine for my wife
6) I checked the PDF of the application which is available on the webpage it shows male correctly
7)Called the hospital they need it fixed before the test and have no access to change anything

Advise desperately requested Phew .....


----------



## salmantq (Nov 23, 2012)

Login to online application portal , extract your profile in PDF by clicking on link "Your Application". Check if your PDF also says Female . Fill Form 1022 and upload it . When co gets assigned he will check and change it .




ojhaa said:


> Dear All need help on below situation
> 
> 1) I do not have a CO yet
> 2)I called the panel hospital to get an appointment
> ...


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Application form has male ( no error)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Application form has male ( no error)


Then write an e-mail to [email protected] . They will fix your problem.
CO cant fix anything regarding health evidence issue.

Cheers!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Then write an e-mail to [email protected] . They will fix your problem.
> CO cant fix anything regarding health evidence issue.
> 
> Cheers!


Dropped them an email hope they can address it guess will have to wait for some time before expecting a reply specially over the weekend but many thanks for your reply


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Any other thoughts or ideas by any one I could do to get this corrected


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Does any one know of a telephone number & department to call which possibly can look into such issues


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Does any one know of a telephone number & department to call which possibly can look into such issues


No need to call! Their response are prompt. They take 24 hours only.
Cheers mate!
By the way, have you mentioned your TRN number in the subject of the email?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No need to call! Their response are prompt. They take 24 hours only.
> Cheers mate!
> By the way, have you mentioned your TRN number in the subject of the email?


Hi Mithu 

Thanks Again , I have mentioned the HAP ID in the subject and TRN Ref No ( the ID we use to login to the Visa lodge website) in the body as well 

Really hope it works its kind of got me very nervy

BTW have any other co applicants faced the same issue havent seen it any threads , Just wondering as your post looks very hopeful and confident


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Hi Mithu
> 
> Thanks Again , I have mentioned the HAP ID in the subject and TRN Ref No ( the ID we use to login to the Visa lodge website) in the body as well
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate. Update after getting the solution from Health Strategies ! I have got another problem-solution from Health Strategies recently.

Cheers!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Don't worry mate. Update after getting the solution from Health Strategies ! I have got another problem-solution from Health Strategies recently.
> 
> Cheers!


Hello Mithu 

Thanks again well nothing as of yet understandably because of the weekend , hopefully there will be something tomorrow

Will keep you posted


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Hello Mithu
> 
> Thanks again well nothing as of yet understandably because of the weekend , hopefully there will be something tomorrow
> 
> Will keep you posted


Dear Ojhaa,
Any update from Health Strategies?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Mithu

Well nothing very promising yet for my email I got back an automated email with some generic stuff typed nothing in reference to the question I had asked 

The email signature had a number to the service center who I called only to know that I have to wait till the CO is assigned as post lodgement only he can edit the case and they are not sure what is causing it

There was a another number I called the a number on a public document mentioned along with the email ID of health strategies on guidelines for panel doctors the gentleman who answered basically took down all my details like HAP ID etc again and said they would revert on the email

so basically wait for a few days and if nothing happens wait further for the CO


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Hi Mithu
> 
> Well nothing very promising yet for my email I got back an automated email with some generic stuff typed nothing in reference to the question I had asked
> 
> ...


Dear Ojhaa,
Yes, before CO allocation they didn't give me the solution of my problem. After co allocation, I had attached the request letter of my Health, evidence of , with my email; then they solved it.
Now it is a waiting game for you till CO allocation. Meds take not much time. So don't worry.
After CO contacted you have to email again to Health Strategies.
Hope for the best of you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Don't worry mate. Update after getting the solution from Health Strategies ! I have got another problem-solution from Health Strategies recently.
> 
> Cheers!


Well yes there doesn't seem any other way but to wait for CO , now the question I have is should I go ahead and get the medicals done ? The lady on the phone said I could and request the doctor to put in a comment that I reported it do them

Or wait until the CO gets onboard what I am worried about is if my meds get finalised with the wrong gender it incase the remark gets ignored I may have more trouble in getting them fixed


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Well yes there doesn't seem any other way but to wait for CO , now the question I have is should I go ahead and get the medicals done ? The lady on the phone said I could and request the doctor to put in a comment that I reported it do them
> 
> Or wait until the CO gets onboard what I am worried about is if my meds get finalised with the wrong gender it incase the remark gets ignored I may have more trouble in getting them fixed


No problem , if you do meds now as per information you collected! If I were you, I would wait better for CO.
Good Luck.


----------



## simmi.nov85 (Apr 18, 2018)

ojhaa said:


> Hi Mithu
> 
> Thanks Again , I have mentioned the HAP ID in the subject and TRN Ref No ( the ID we use to login to the Visa lodge website) in the body as well
> 
> ...


HI Ojhaa,

Hope you have got the grant and you sit in Australia by now. 

Would be really helpful if you could conclude this thread like what happened after you sent the mail and what else you did you get the data corrected.
I am in a similar situation. Any inputs would be appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Any update in regards to this topic? It would be helpful to conclude what happened after the CO assignment. Thank you!


----------

